
Intellectual humility: the importance of knowing you might be wrong - ingve
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2019/1/4/17989224/intellectual-humility-explained-psychology-replication
======
commandlinefan
Just as - if not more - importantly: try not to be a jerk when somebody else
is wrong, just point out where they’re wrong, present evidence, and move on.
Maybe then people will be less reflexively defensive about being found wrong.

~~~
stochastic_monk
The way I see it, in technical fields, we all share common interests and are
working toward the same goals. Why not share in both your collective
enthusiasm and knowledge?

